# Returning Home, Calling It Quits



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

After nearly six years of living in the Philippines, my wife and I have decided to return home to the states, and to relocate to the Fort Worth area. I would like to thank everyone who has participated in my threads, and I found the vast majority of the comments made here to be worthwhile and informative.

Right now we are in the process of giving away most of our items, we will be renting our house to our wife's niece, and a week from now we will be staying with relatives in Texas. Just a few loose ends to tie up, and not much else. 

For me the straw that broke the camel's back came when I learned about an expatriate family from South Korea whose condo was invaded by robbers while they were home sleeping in bed. My wife is acquainted with this particular family, through church, and yes they do tend to flaunt their wealth a little bit more than they should, but they were also paying extra money to live in a complex protected by armed guards, and with restricted public access. 

the moral of this story is that, if you're an expatriate, armed personal protection cannot be relied upon to keep you safe, and there is always a chance that your protectors might turn against you if they feel that the benefits will outweigh the risks. Something that all expatriates should always keep in the back of their minds. 

Furthermore, if you are living in a first world country, and are considering relocating to a developing part of the world, think long and hard before making such a move, and make sure that you talk to plenty of expatriates living in your target country before pulling up your roots back home. Visiting such locations as a tourist can be all fun and games, but once you've settled into your new location you may find yourself having to deal with all sorts of misconduct which you didn't previously notice as a tourist. 

Goodbye and good luck, I'll be boxing up my computer within the next day or so, and may not have a chance to reply before we fly out.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

That is the truth when moving to a new place. There are many things including hidden dangers that we don't see being on vacations. Takes time for the rose colored glasses to come off and see things as they really are.We'll all miss your contributions on the forum but understand your decision for returning home.
Take care and have a good trip going home. It's been good having you here.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Maxx62 said:


> After nearly six years of living in the Philippines, my wife and I have decided to return home to the states, and to relocate to the Fort Worth area. I would like to thank everyone who has participated in my threads, and I found the vast majority of the comments made here to be worthwhile and informative.
> 
> Right now we are in the process of giving away most of our items, we will be renting our house to our wife's niece, and a week from now we will be staying with relatives in Texas. Just a few loose ends to tie up, and not much else.
> 
> ...


Well Maxx, as they say a change is as good as a holiday and you obviously have your reasons. I and I am sure others enjoyed your contributions and I do hope you continue to throw your 2 bobs worth in from time to time, even if it's just to let the members know how you are traveling back in the States. Good luck with your relocation. I have to laugh, my turn is coming when we retire next April, perhaps like others it won't be my cup of tea in the end but I'll give it a go. Kind regards for the future Maxx.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

All the best to you in your travels Maxx.

Just remember no place is 100% safe.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

We've left the Philippines and we're going back. You've got a house. You may return. Keep your options open. Good luck with your plans.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Maxx I also left twice for many reasons and both times I went back to work for years only in the end to come back here, even with its many problems and the new car smell has long gone for sure and I'm better for it, turned out I'd rather live here but still tough for me to leave my family and most of it was due to stress and I still deal with stress but I'm slowly learning how to handle the lifestyle, the many scams and cultural difference's this time around, I also don't get so excited about meeting new people or the wifes many friends and usually end up after the introduction to doing my own thing and leaving them alone.

I've learned how to smile and be happy even though I'm staring at the 100 mile glance and angry, I strike up conversations more and get responses from citizens that also want to talk with me and not in a party scenario, I've learned patience to the next higher level, I don't expect much but if I get what I want it's a bonus, I try not to let other's bait me into trouble or fake friendships, in-laws always trouble and avoid these people as best I can without being high headed, angry or combative and so far it seems to be working but it's a work in progress always.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

We all do what we do for a variety of reasons and each has to travel his/her personal trail. Good luck with your future.

Fred


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Good luck to you Maxx, and thanks for sharing your perspective and so many great posts. After my first few months in the Philippines I realized I did not want to pull up roots in the US as I can't take the Filipino climate, lifestyle or culture full-time. The behaviors and lack of thinking/initiative are simply too much for me, and I need a break every year to spend time doing the things I love that that are difficult or dangerous here. 

Having said that, my past few years in the Philippines has resulted in a richness of experience not often encountered in the west, especially for an older guy, so for that I'm grateful and blessed. While it has presented some financial challenges, I will continue to split my time between both countries, spending it with those I love and care about in both places until my woman and her kids can join me in the States or those plans fall through permanently.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Best of luck Maxx.

For me there could be one benefit to living in the vicinity of 100+ relatives to the wife. And that would be I can hope that a lot of them would come to my aid with machetes if any strangers were to come to the house. I could be wrong.

Hoping my financial assistance to them will pay off. lol:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Zep said:


> Best of luck Maxx.
> 
> For me there could be one benefit to living in the vicinity of 100+ relatives to the wife. And that would be I can hope that a lot of them would come to my aid with machetes if any strangers were to come to the house. I could be wrong.
> 
> .....


There is a good chance that they will come to someone's aid. Question is whose aid?


----------

